

Megastore: Providing scalable, highly available storage for interactive services - mad44
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2011/03/megastore-providing-scalable-highly.html

======
vyrotek
I'm not terribly familiar with these sorts of storage systems at a low-level,
but I definitely noticed some similarities between this and the way Windows
Azure Table Storage was designed. Seems they both use the Paxos algorithm
which would explain some shared features. [1]

I'm curious to learn more about how the two compare. Mostly because our
company uses Table Storage and its been interesting discovering the limits of
these large NoSql storage systems.

[1] Table Storage using Paxos - <http://bit.ly/hspRbm>

